
What Teachers Make - ColinWright
http://imgur.com/gallery/thxXlnf
======
cafard
I like it, and I do think that teachers often get worse press than they should
on HN. But gratefully as I remember the excellent teachers I had in grade
school, I also remember the drudges and petty tyrants.

